# BD.com and the Mercier Serpens I've ordered



## tlivingd (Jul 8, 2007)

After my 04 Specialized Allez Sport XXL was stolen this last spring it was time to replace it with something though I really liked my Specialized after about 2500 miles since purchasing it.
I was a bit turned off with my LBS when purchasing my Specialized because it was poorly setup form the LBS out the door, this included front Derailleur installed too far up the seat tube away from the chain rings and it never shifted correctly untill moving it closer to the chain rings, not to mention after riding about 15 miles and going down a good sized hill realizing they never trued and tightened the rear wheel spokes and the wheel was moving all over the place under my 225lb frame when on a casual ride but getting up over 25 mph down hill and fearing hitting the rear brakes. i must have needed about 1/2 to 3/4 a turn on each spoke all the way around the wheel. 

Anyway I do my own tuneups as well along with repairs so I'm not afraid of doing the set up.
I also now have a problem where I needed the Specialized 62 cm frame and it was a smidge small for me out the door. now Specialized doesn't sell a 62 anymore in the Allez

so anyway I'm hoping the 2007 Mercier Serpens LTD30 in 62 cm will fit the bill nicely. The geometry seemed similar to my Speci. I wanted to upgrade from the tiagra shifters and front dérailleur to all 105 components but the Mercier being all Ultegra 30 parts I can't complain. 

the bicycle should be here on Wed. If I'm home to sign for it.

-nate


----------



## bfrenchie (Jan 10, 2007)

Keep me posted...I'm interested in how this bike performs compaired to you Specialized Allez Sport.

frenchmon


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

give us a report when you ride...and some photos...welcome to the group! Chris


----------



## Guyton (Jun 11, 2007)

I just got the Mercier Serpens last week. Shocked that I ordered it Monday evening and it arrived on Thursday to Springfield, MO. Another nice surprise, the ad states that it came with CANE CREEK SCR5 BRAKE CALIPERS, but it has Shimano Ultegra brakes instead. It also came with free clipless pedals that the ad didn't state. I am a happy customer. Very pleased with the experience!!


----------

